Stack Overflow Is Down - marclave
======
ilovetux
I wonder if stackoverflow being down might affect their search for solutions
to their current issues.

~~~
justaaron
haha! was just gonna ask who they are going to search for solutions lol

~~~
justaaron
<insert high-availability joke>

(was going to insert tcp joke but didn't know if everyone would get it...)

this makes me ponder about whom you check do see if THIS is down...

[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/)

~~~
rootshelled
Isn't it udp, because y'know, it doesn't confirm, while tcp does.

